# wireless card recomendation

## pelelademadera

I want to buy a wifi card and i dont know what to buy....

any recomendation....

thanks

----------

## idella4

I'll give you a reference rather than a hardware example.

Go to the ubuntu website and go to the documentation.  It might be under requently asked questions or the like, but you'll find some wireless related questions.  There is a full page devoted to wireless cards that work in ubuntu, which should represent linux generally.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, if you can you should go for a Atheros chipset or a IPW3945 or IPW4965 from intel.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Agreed, and avoid at all costs, anything by Broadcom. The kernel drivers stink, and ndiswrapper only gets full support with the .22 kernel family. Not a wide range of decent options. They can be "made" to work, but rarely work right the first time with Linux.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## HeXiLeD

I am thinking about buying a wireless card.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, if you can you should go for a Atheros chipset or a IPW3945 or IPW4965 from intel.

 

I have thought about atheros but it has some limitations when it comes to wireless adhoc mesh (b.at.t.m.a.n /olsr) networking and broadcom compatibility as far as i know.

Regardless of those and other limitations something 300N is what i am looking at as well as good support.

So whats the advice? intel or atheros ? and what models ?

Either USB or PCI works for me.

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

I had a Broadcom 4312. It was working with Broadcom-sta wl module and later with B43 module. I changed it for an Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 using the iwlagn kernel module. This wireless card was working in my laptop only with two of three antennas because the previous Broadcom had only two antennas. The quality link was not better than before. So I would not recommand a Broadcom because of an history of problems even if there were progress with B43. Intel is a good choice. Both need a firmware.

----------

